# Wine/whiskey barrel table plans/tips?



## fineout (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi there,
My girlfriend saw this barrel table:










and I said "sure I can make that as a gift for christmas for you":no: now that i think about it this doesnt seem like an easy task. Has anyone done something like this and have a walkthrough or tips on doing this? I think the most difficult part will be keeping it together when its cut in two lengthwise. I was thinking simply putting some screws through the metal bands, or perhaps pilot hole and trying to get a decorative nail through. Or would it be better to try and sand,stain, and epoxy before cutting in two?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking at the photo enlarged you can see fasteners through the bands in the top stave, the bottom staves are likely held by screws from the inside into the rounded part of the base.

It shouldn't be too hard to get 1/2 a barrel put together after it is finished, just mark the staves ahead of time so they go back in same order.


----------



## Barrel Creations (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here and just been reading through some of the posts. I came across this same project and am currently building something similar. That is correct. Make sure to use screws before your cut of the barrel. Screw every stave on every ring to secure it. I found I have used just under 200 screws when all said and done. Depending on your cut of the barrel weather it would be in half or not your can obviously make two tables. Which I am currently doing as well. Just make sure to screw the staves to the rings before you make your cut. Making the stands underneath was a difficult task as well I used a old barrel ring to do this. Depending on how wide you want your stand will determine your cut on the bottom. I put my support stands just before the third ring in the barrel. I wanted to keep them wider and further apart. (Personal opinion). Once you have cut your support stand I also used a cross beam design to go from one stand to the other. Kind of a decorative look. Also if your cut is a little uneven on the barrel just simply remove the top staves and use a sander to even them out. Take your time on this project for everything to come together. It's a very difficult project I have found out myself. But it can be done. Good luck.


----------



## ssawat (Apr 8, 2018)

*Halving a barrel*

I have found when cutting a barrel in half it is far easier to find the stave joints that are exactly 180 degrees apart. Then after you've screwed all the staves though the steel bands, all you have to do is cut the bands and the barrel almost splits in half by itself. Now you have perfectly smooth edges to mount your table top. Note: on the top and bottom ring only put a couple of screws in at the split point, then you can remove the end, cut it in half and reattach it with longer screws all the way around.


----------

